# Dil dile değmeden, dil öğrenilmez.



## Deniz'cik

Hi!
I heard this expression and I know its meaning, but I don't know from which verb comes this form in bold, neigther how to write it... I think it isn't right like this... 
Could please someone correct me?
Thanks!

"Dil dile *deimeden, *dil ögrenilmez."


----------



## valo__fan

"Dil dile *değmeden, *dil öğrenilmez."


----------



## Deniz'cik

Thesekürler valo fan!
"deimeden" nedir bimliyorum  ve "degmeden" nedir bilmiyorum*.* *N*e anlama geliyor? *C*ould please someone tell me from which verb does it come? *A*nd which form is it?
*T*hanks!


----------



## valo__fan

It comes from "değmek" verb its English meaning is touch-reach-affect or contact
Hope it helps


----------



## valo__fan

According to form it is a "mastar" word which means Ving form in English(for değmek word)
Değmeden word's form is negative "değmeden"(it's actually meaning "without contacting/affecting..)
And for the pronounciation "ğ" sounds like "y" letter


----------



## Deniz'cik

Çok tesekürler valo fan!
I hadn't understood that -den was a directional suffix... I was thinking in -meden like the howl suffix... . 
Ama simdi iyi anladim! 
çok sagol!


----------



## avok

I think you understood that it means "you can't learn a foreign tongue (language) without the touch of tongues". You know.... it is naughty. And it is a folk saying!!


----------



## Deniz'cik

Yes, I understood the general meaning of the sentence from the begining, hihihi  my problem was just with the grammar, now all is ok! 
Thanks!


----------

